# Longbow vs. Flatbow



## expatarcher (May 6, 2003)

I have a few extra bucks in my pocket this month and I have have burning desire to spend them . What I would like is some information, opinions, etc on D section longbows vs american flatbows for a beginner to the traditional archery realm. My experience is with olympic recurves up to the point, but I am really interested in the more rustic style of shooting.

I've had a chance to shoot both a Pacific Yew Longbow and a Scorcher Flatbow. Both were very enjoyable, but were at too high a poundage (close to 70#) for me to really make a good judgement.

I'm not looking to start a 'my bow is better than your bow' discussion. I'm just looking for some thoughts on the differences, any brands or bowyers whom I could approach, etc.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## expatarcher (May 6, 2003)

*Patience and forgiveness*

I should have looked more thoroughly through the files, I've seen a number of interesting answers to my question already. However, I'll let my thread stand for now, and I hope I don't bore too many people with repetition!

Cheers!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

expatarcher -

No problems. Just remember any opinions you get are just that: opinions. They are correct for the speaker, and maybe for you, or maybe not.

Any modern longbow or flatbow will serve to well. As with most "new" things, get one that suites your fancy, and play with it. After a few months, you'll have a much better idea of what works for you. Given your Olympic recurve background, you already know how to shoot. And IMHO, the techniques aren't that different.

If you're looking to make a easy transition, one of the "*******" bows, ie, flat or longbow with a pistol type grip might be a little more natural for you. If you want total emersion, then a conventional oval grip is the way to go.

I won't comment on brands, as I said, that's only an opinion. I like the ones I have  !!!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Seymour (Aug 25, 2003)

Here's another opinion.

You might already be familiar with the idiosyncrisies of the traditional English longbow, but if you're not, it might pay to familiarize yourself with them. An English colleague of mine failed to do that and after only three or four weeks managed to break his rather expensive specimen. 

However, if rustic is what you want, then the traditional English longbow with it's D cross section will certainly give you rustic with a vengeance. 

These bows are also frequently referred to as stacked bows, which might give you at least a hint about what one of the idiosyncrisies is.

I wonder though, given that you are apparently in Hong Kong, why you wouldn't seek something rustic in the Chinese archery tradition? I understand the Chinese or other Asian archery traditions are just as rich in lore as the English, if not more so. And the bow designs are typically more efficient.


----------



## expatarcher (May 6, 2003)

*Food for thought*

Thank you for the info., Viper & Seymour. I have been reading many of your other posts with great interest as well.

I have just begun investigating the asian bows. The Yumi bow peaks my interest and I am trying to track down a Kyudo school here in Hong Kong. ATARN (www.atarn.org) is holding a festival this weekend, and I am hoping to attend at least one day and make some contacts.

I was enquiring about the English bows as there appears to be more info than the asian bows on this site. On second glance, there would appear to be plenty of info on just about any type of bow. I won't underestimate this site again! Also, archery equipment is difficult to find here, unless you order it on the 'net which could end up being very expensive. Hong Kong is a small, active archery community , but very little in the way of traditional forms. My club is almost exclusively recurve, with a growing group of compound. I am the only one showing any interest in the traditional disciplines, which makes it impossible for me to 'test-drive' anything.

Keep the information coming, every nugget is a gem to this starved for information traditional-wannabe!


----------

